
Twitter Points Users to Fact Checks of Trump Tweets for the First Time - elijahparker
https://www.npr.org/2020/05/26/862797418/twitter-points-users-to-fact-checks-of-trump-tweets-for-the-first-time
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286)

